# Review: clip holster



## meetingkeith (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I got a new holster in the mail for the summer weather. I ordered it online from http://www.daltechforce.com. At the website they have holsters that can be molded to specific guns and I chose the clip leather holster. Though it isn't anything really fancy, it is a really nice quality. They say their products are hand-made in the US, so no wonder it is so nice. 
The holster is really comfortable to carry with. I haven't taken it out anywhere yet, but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck. 

I think you'll find that with that little amount of purchase on your belt or waist band that that little clip provides the whole rig is going to swing fore/aft WAY too much and basically just flop around. But for you, who knows......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Inside-the-pants (IWB) clip-on holsters usually work fairly well...until you try to re-holster your pistol.
As soon as you withdraw your gun, the mouth of that holster is going to collapse. Re-holstering then becomes a slow, awkward, two-hand job.

Don't think that re-holstering is important? Wait until you have to present your pistol, and then the cops show up to arrest whomever was, um, annoying you.
You had better have your gun re-holstered and out of your hands, or be prepared to drop it onto the nearest concrete floor. Think about it.

IWB clip-ons don't usually move around all that much, although if the center-of-gravity of your pistol rides high in its grip, it may rock or rotate using the clip as its fulcrum.
Worst case: The pistol's grip won't be where your hand expects to find it, when you really need to pull the gun out.

Practice with it a lot, long before you go out into the world wearing it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So when does the review start?


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Not too sure about their holsters, but if you're in need of a new belt, take a look at the Bio Belt. They have it on sale for 49.99 which is a third off their regular price and unfortunately is one half of the price I paid to another company not knowing any better. They are right almost about the indestructible nature of the belt. Yep I alone figured out a way to destroy mine. Of all things it was wanting to replace the buckle with a custom one. I ended up chewing off the buckle and ruined it in the process. I'll definitely pick one of this great belts up and be just fine with the Paul Revere buckle that it comes with. Smithy.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Inside-the-pants (IWB) clip-on holsters usually work fairly well...until you try to re-holster your pistol.
> As soon as you withdraw your gun, the mouth of that holster is going to collapse. Re-holstering then becomes a slow, awkward, two-hand job.
> 
> Don't think that re-holstering is important? Wait until you have to present your pistol, and then the cops show up to arrest whomever was, um, annoying you.
> ...


Normally I agree with a lot of what you say, but unless one is a LEO the necessity for one handed re-holstering is typically overblown.

If one is confronted and draws and shoots until the threat is stopped, there is no need to re-holster with one hand.

If one draws and doesn't need to shoot because the threat retreats/flees then one handed re-holstering is un-necessary.

If one draws and is holding a BG at gun point until LEO's arrive then hopefully your other hand is holding a cell phone as you're talking to the 911 operator and letting them know you are holding the BG at gun point, and have given a clear description of you both (or if not you, whom ever is with you at the time). No cell phone, no one with you, then yes be prepared to drop your gun when they arrive....actually as the roll up you can set it down and step back with your hands raised prepared to follow their instructions.

If you do have to drop it to the concrete, so what....it's a defensive tool not a show piece and it can always be refinished if need be. If you're more concerned about the finish/look of your defensive weapon then anything else, you either need to rethink what it is you're carrying or rethink carrying altogether.

Don't get me wrong, being able to re-holster one handed is nice, but as a non leo, I don't have to worry about transitioning to cuffs for the purpose of apprehension, my concern is the safety/well being of (primarily) myself and loved ones.

As for single clip holsters, As Steve said, they work pretty well IWB as your belt/pants etc help hold them in place, but they don't work as well (for me anyway) as dual clip designs do.

*edit to add*
Oh and depending on the material and design of the holster, no all IWB single clip holsters collapse when your defensive weapon is drawn


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine dosen't collapse as the clip is on the gun, lol.








It's important to be quick & smooth on the draw... but there is no rush to re-holster. I'm not holstering til the threat is over, so where's the rush?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A properly placed Clipdraw is an excellent solution to IWB carry.
We have two pistols - a revolver and a semi-auto - that are Clipdraw equipped.

One does have to "reholster" carefully, though.



Rotorflyr said:


> ...depending on the material and design of the holster, no all IWB single clip holsters collapse when your defensive weapon is drawn


My statement about holster-mouth collapse referenced the original post with which this thread began. Note that the photo shows a soft leather holster, with no reinforcement.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A properly placed Clipdraw is an excellent solution to IWB carry.
> We have two pistols - a revolver and a semi-auto - that are Clipdraw equipped.


Those do indeed work well, though at one time they weren't considered holsters in some locales and as silly as it was/is could have gotten a person in legal trouble, though I'm not sure if that is still the case or not. Personally I think the work best on for smaller guns like the P3AT and LCP or on snubbies.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> My statement about holster-mouth collapse referenced the original post with which this thread began. Note that the photo shows a soft leather holster, with no reinforcement.


Fair point, though I've seen holsters that look identical to that (or near enough so) that have a thin layer of kydex that reinforces the mouth that show no additional stitching to elude to the fact that they're re-enforced. Granted I haven't seen the holster in question in person, so couldn't say either way how much it does/doesn't collapse, but regardless, it's irrelevant anyway, as I stand by my statement of the need for being able to holster one-handed for a non leo isn't necessary in the grand scheme of things.

Anyway, would be curious to know how the OP is liking the holster after having used it a bit longer now.


----------



## dunhil (Jul 12, 2015)

awesome ,,,, how money price pm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dunhil said:


> awesome ,,,, how money price pm


For what? The Clipdraw?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I avoid holsters that lose their form and the mouth collapses, because I train with the same holsters I use for carry. 

I've tried softer holsters and I find myself sweeping my off hand when trying to holster, or pointing the muzzle at my thigh trying to get the gun back in.

And I don't use the clip holsters because I like to keep the trigger enclosed in the holster. That said, I carry in an OWB holster, so the clip holster isn't of interest to me.

Just my personal opinion, not saying either way is "right" or "wrong" - just my preference.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually checked out Daltech and their line of holsters looks pretty decent. The one that our friend Kieth purchased is reinforced "for easier reholstering" and ships free @ $34.95. They are mostly custom to each gun application. I may give one a try on my LC9s.

GW


----------

